# PSP VS DS LITE!



## kevenka (Jun 8, 2008)

What makes a handheld system good?


----------



## Prime (Jun 8, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> What makes a handheld system good?



Games...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 8, 2008)

repeat poll?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 8, 2008)

In all seriousness, neither the PSP or DS is superior to its counterpart. They have their strengths and weaknesses afterall, with the PSP having powerful specifications and beautiful games and the DS having a touch screen (innovative gameplay) and fun games, just to name a few.

What makes a handheld system good? 

In my opinion, that would be good portability and good battery life. Being a handheld system, developers developed the consoles with portability in mind. If the system has poor portability, it fails as a handheld system. Its like carrying a PS2 around with a small LCD display; it makes no sense and is far from being sensibly portable.

Likewise, a good battery life defines portability. It makes no sense to carry a "portable" console with an hours worth of battery life. You'll end up carrying the charger and extra batteries, ultimately defeating the meaning of "portable".

I would touch on games, but that would be referring to "handheld gaming systems" and not what the TC has mentioned in his first post.

EDIT: Grammar


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 8, 2008)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> In all seriousness, neither the PSP or DS is superior to its counterpart. They have their strengths and weaknesses afterall, with the PSP having powerful specifications and beautiful games and the DS having a touch screen (innovative gameplay) and fun games, just to name a few.
> 
> What makes a handheld system good?
> 
> ...


+1
nicely said. people should quote the first part in every one of them ds fanboys vs. PSP fanboy topic.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What makes a handheld system good?


Good games and Controls IMO


----------



## CorruptJon (Jun 8, 2008)

Get both.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 8, 2008)

The main difference is that you will still be using your DS Lite after 2 weeks.


----------



## kevenka (Jun 8, 2008)

This is the first type of topic vs the 2 on GBATemp(I searched).Also, I really feel like the DS is a much more worthwhile deal than the PSP(if you were to ask the origional creator of this topic) simply b/c the PSP isn't creating enough games that are appealing to everyone rather than just sports fanitics. I can only see Metal Gear, God of War, and the Final Fantasies as their gaming franchise outside the madden games.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, I prefer NDS, but I wouldn't mind getting a PSP, and hack it to play PS1 games..
It's just too expensive for me at the time, because I have to earn money myself..But if I get the chance, I'll be getting one for sure..

My vote goes for NDS, but I really don't think PSP is a bad console (but many PSP owners are bad people)


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 8, 2008)

DS ftw. Most gamers realize its not about the hardware anymore.


----------



## kevenka (Jun 8, 2008)

pizzaroo1 said:
			
		

> DS ftw. Most gamers realize its not about the hardware anymore.



Hehe...look at the PS3


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 8, 2008)

I have both, but play/carry/love my DS more! DS ftw!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 8, 2008)

DS for the win.


----------



## TaMs (Jun 8, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> pizzaroo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with ps3 now?

ontopic: both are good. But i sold my ds and kept psp to get ps3. So maybe i prefer more psp, because of it's multimedia capabilities and homebrew scene of course..


----------



## woland84 (Jun 8, 2008)

I have only DS, but would like to get my hands on PSP because of PS1 emulation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Both consoles are good IMO


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 8, 2008)

sigh...... 

Definitely the DS.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







If you ask a PSP player what their favorite PSP game is, they'll just look dumbstruck.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 8, 2008)

The PSP lovers always say "It has better graphics, and games. The DS has shitty graphics, and no games".

That really annoys me. I saw this idiot who thought the PSP was godly, while the DS was shit. He didn't know about flashkarts, but when someone told him, he kept saying that was bullshit, and called the guy who gave the info a "Kid" even though he was the same age as him. The guy also thought Memory stick Duo were the only memory sticks available, and said Micro sd cards are fake.

I laughed my ass off.

Back on topic, the DS has a much bigger library, and that is enough to win my vote.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 8, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Back on topic, the DS has a much bigger library, and that is enough to win my vote.



Not really, seeing as the PSP is superior to the DS in terms of emulation. Frikking PS1 and SNES which work perfectly should keep a normal busy for several years.
Nevermind the PSP's liberry is made up of ports and remakes.
Also, there's just something awesome about having a PSP..

The PSP gets my vote. SO many hours wasted on Disgaea


----------



## pilotwangs (Jun 8, 2008)

I have both,though i never use my PSP.

Id go with DS lite,because i can't think of any PSP games id want(ive got Metal gear solid portable opps,tekken and popolcross)


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 8, 2008)

have both and enjoying both.


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 8, 2008)

i would say both, i have them both, but i think ds is better, i had a lot of fun with my ds games.
while my psp is just a "moviewatcher" and i only play dj max and pro evolution soccer 2008 with it...
that's why i voted ds >>> the games are much more fun, and so much more games


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 8, 2008)

I have both and haven't touched my DS since I got my PSP. Why bother squinting at 2 tiny screens, which only 1 is really used for something useful, with "innovative" touch controls, and mounds of shovelware?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 8, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant the game library, not the Emulation.

Well, it's very obvious that the PSP has a while lot more processing power, and a better hardware, but I mean as the games.

There are a few good games out there, for example, Tekken 5, loco Roco, GOW, GG:XX, ETC.

But I still find the DS superior. Lots of old classics turning new.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 8, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> What makes a handheld system good?



-size

-battery life

-controls

and of course


-games


----------



## Harumy (Jun 8, 2008)

DS Lite, I choose you!!


----------



## greyhound (Jun 8, 2008)

I have both and I always end up going back to the DS for the old classics. For one, I can fit all of the games I've enjoyed over the years on the one memory card. The games being smaller makes them more accessible. Another reason is that I know many more people both on and off here that own the DS. The largest PSP games are ~1.5gb. 

Regarding the actual system and not the ability to store ROMS/ISOS, the PSP graphics always impress me when I've been playing the DS for a while. Burnout Legends, for example, has amazing graphics for such a fast paced game on a handheld. 

I tend to use the PSP for emulation and watching videos on the train when I don't have my laptop handy. I recently dusted it off to try out Lego Indiana Jones on it, but I keep shunning it for a game of Dodgeball on the DS.


----------



## kevenka (Jun 8, 2008)

Yea, I was really planning to get a PSP for the PS1 Emulations, GBA emulation, and the Isos for Final Fantasy and MEtal gear Solid stuff but...I don't think it is worth it compared to the DS. I don't know. The PSP seems like its not worth it compared to the DS costwise and gamewise. I am starting to think that it would be better just to spend the money on a PS3 or Xbox 360 home console rather than invest it on a PSP now ^^ but yea, you guys do have a point that both have their strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 8, 2008)

DSLite, as most of the games on the PSP suck.

But the PSP is better on the emulation side, and I have one only for that purpose


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 8, 2008)

Lately I am playing ony my PSP more than on DS.
But still I love my DS


----------



## kevenka (Jun 8, 2008)

Quick question Kamui, why do you get 2 handheld systems rather than one handheld and another home?( I am just wondering b/c I was going to get 2 handhelds aswell but it just doesn't make sense why I should spend so much extra cash for another handheld device rather than get 1 for home and 1 for travel)


----------



## bustyman100 (Jun 9, 2008)

I have both, but i seem to be playing my DS a lot more, namely because I have dedicated my life to being the world's finest Daigasso Band Brothers virtuoso... Really, I can't wait for the sequel.
A stock PSP is basically useless. The UMD drive screeches like a mofo and it will get you kicked out of a quiet library if you play load intensive games on it (with headphones, of course). Also, the big screen is like a naked whore strutting down the ghetto at night just asking to be raped. You HAVE TO get a decent case that covers the screen if you want to take it anywhere, otherwise the nice shiny screen will turn into a scratched abomination. The DS is one tough SOB and doesn't need a case because of the clamshell design.

After getting the PSP modded, I'm playing mostly PSX and SNES games on emulation. Chrono Trigger still rocks my world. But in the end, I still find the PSP slim w/ case a little clunky to carry around.

There is something I would like to have clarified. People say that the DS has better battery life than the PSP. This is probably true if we are talking NDS running official cart vs PSP running official UMD. But what if we are talking about a DS running a flash cart vs a PSP running off a Mem Stick? I did the NSMB intro video test and found that my m3 Real with slot-2 expansion cart kills my DS battery in 3.5 hours flat. Using the same test the Acekard 2 plus EZ Flash 3-in-1 combo gave me about 4 hours. (I kept the slot two cards in there because people say that they drain power even if not in use- can some one confirm this with tests?) The PSP gives me about 4 hours of game play if I don't use the UMD drive. Are all DS flashcarts this bad with the battery drain?

Another related matter is that sleep mode is crap with DS flash carts. On an official cart you can leave your DS in sleep mode for days on end. With a flashcart it sleeps for around 10 hours. On the other hand, a modded PSP's sleep mode works just fine.


----------



## kevenka (Jun 9, 2008)

Interesting way to describe it -.-
A little disturbing but vivid...so i guess it balances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And Man...I love this icon: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just don't find enough uses for it ^^
P.S. I can't seem to find the game Daigasso Band Brothers virtuoso on gamespot. Is it an import from japan?


----------



## lewjay (Jun 9, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> kevenka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 9, 2008)

Both are good. The DS has a more diverse library of games for everyone. The PSP I a multimedia monster and can Emulate most popular oldies.


----------



## Beware (Jun 9, 2008)

If you REALLY love retro games (I do), the PSP is where it is at.  I hacked my PSP and LOOOOVVVEEE it.  But the thing about that is that I NEVER play PSP games.  If you want to emulate, a modded PSP is the greatest handheld out there right now (still waiting for the Pandora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  If you want fantastic commercial games, the DS is the only way to go.


----------



## da_head (Jun 9, 2008)

bustyman100 said:
			
		

> I did the NSMB intro video test and found that my m3 Real with slot-2 expansion cart kills my DS battery in 3.5 hours flat. Using the same test the Acekard 2 plus EZ Flash 3-in-1 combo gave me about 4 hours. (I kept the slot two cards in there because people say that they drain power even if not in use- can some one confirm this with tests?) The PSP gives me about 4 hours of game play if I don't use the UMD drive. Are all DS flashcarts this bad with the battery drain?


wth? 3.5 hours?? i think there's something wrong with ur ds' battery. btw. whats the nsmb intro video test?

EDIT: and what brightness do u keep it on usually?


----------



## jeronz (Jun 9, 2008)

The PSP is heading into a bit of a software drought. There are hardly any PSP third party titles coming out. For example, ubisoft isn't currently working on any psp games. Software sales are awful on the psp, and no one likes to lose money. Whereas with the DS we still have lots of awesome games to look forward to. 

And yes the DS has a lot of shovelware, but the PSP has a lot of crappily made PS2 ports.

However, as an interesting fact, the PSP is currently outperforming DS in sales in Japan.  (around double the sales)


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 9, 2008)

jeronz said:
			
		

> However, as an interesting fact, the PSP is currently outperforming DS in sales in Japan.  (around double the sales)


....Because of monster hunter 2


----------



## jeronz (Jun 9, 2008)

That was before. But now the japanese are into a baseball game which is selling much more than monster hunter. Its called Jikkyou Powerful Pro Yakyuu Portable 3, and its this game that is driving sales now.

EDIT: heres my source http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=18898


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 9, 2008)

so you came to a NINTENDO fan forum to ask that?


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 9, 2008)

BIAS!  Should be psp slim v.s. ds lite, cause psp is outdated.

That said, psp.  GBA + PS1 emulation @ perfection = win.


----------



## bustyman100 (Jun 9, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> bustyman100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm, the "NSMB intro video" thing is a test that I have seen several flash cart reviewers use. It is just leaving New Super Mario Brothers running and looping the little video where Princess Peach gets abducted and Mario and Luigi run around like idiots. I leave the brightness and sound on full.

I don't think there is anything wrong with my DS batteries, because I have 2 official nintendo stock batteries. One is a week old and I always discharge it completely before I recharge it to avoid the fabled "battery memory syndrome". And I remember playing Etrain Odyssey on my old R4 with a 1 GB SD for 5-6 hours at a time. So I have good reason to believe that either the M3, the slot 2 thingy, or the 4GB SDHC card, or any combination thereof is the culprit. Too bad I gave my r4 and 1GB SD card away and I can't test them side by side.

I would try to do more of these battery drain tests, but I always get distracted and have to abandon it halfway to get my gaming fix X_x. Btw, to kevenka, Band Brothers is a Jap only game. It was one of the launch titles, so it's pretty old now.


----------



## kaspal (Jun 9, 2008)

i remember buyin the PSP 1st (the DSLite was announced to be released the same month over here... so i had to wait for the new model), enjoyed it like a mad man, and like 3-4 months later, had the chance to buy the DSLite, so i did it.

nowadays, while the PSP still amazes me with his graphics and stuff (i LOVE the NeoGEo and CPS 1&2 emulation in it... leave alone PS1 emulation, thats another league), i find myself playin more the DS, since the games that comes out in it, are the ones i really like (starting with 2D sprite art... i REALLY love that kinda stuff!!!), so while my vote went for "why not gettin both?... i can afford it", truth is, i preffer the NDS (but am currently playin Eiyuu Densetsu Sora no Kiseki SC on the PSP).


----------



## GizmoDuck (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a DS Lite and PSP, and love them both equally.  Each have their own strengths and weaknesses.

DS:
+ Unique controls = unique games
+ Castlevania, Pokemon, Phoenix Wright series
+ Great for playing with friends (Mario Kart, FF:CC)

PSP:
+ Nice big screen
+ Custom firmware
+ Superior emulation capabilities (PSX!)
+ Better graphics = better atmosphere for games


----------



## kevenka (Jun 9, 2008)

shadowboy said:
			
		

> BIAS!  Should be psp slim v.s. ds lite, cause psp is outdated.
> 
> That said, psp.  GBA + PS1 emulation @ perfection = win.



Everyone is entitled to their own opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but how was I being bias? I mean, the purpose was to decide which handheld was better, the sony handheld system or nintendos. And judging from this forum, I should be happy with just a DS lite rather than getting both ^^ Also, I feel like I did pick the better choice of the 2(I think the DS) b/c the PSP isn't coming out with much great games except the already metioned MGS and FF games.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, I'm just going to add this because the most legitimate arguments have been made already and I thought I'd weighed in on this already but have'nt.

I am really not into PSP I have nothing against it, If I found one in the street tomorrow then it'd be cool and I'd keep it for a bit, then probably sell it to buy DS accessories or something if no one claimed it.

However, for me the PSP's best selling point would be its Multimedia capabilities but in this day and age, you could buy a more efficient PMP for cheaper than a PSP simply because you'd need to get a few more things to make the PSP worthwhile as a Media Player. The PSP does wonders in emulation, but then you could get a GP2x and have emulation AND media capabilities so I still dont see the need for the PSP.

I dont know how much of an improvement the Slim and Lite is over the PSP Original, or if you mean just simply PSP and not the remodeled version, but I got my DS because of its games, portability, the  multiplayer seems fairly painless and I felt comfortable getting it. I plan to get more units through out the year for my little brothers because it'd be great for us to play together around the globe if we could and they can play together effortlessly.

Plus, from my very, very basic understanding of PSP modding, it seems like a bit of a hassle--not impossible, far from it,--but a hassle to get it "hacked" open. I like the idea that plugging in a MicroSD and a normal sized "Flashed" game card allows me to play with and make homebrew, or even ROMS.

So it really depends on whats going to work for you and meet your needs. Want Emulation but not so great of portability and some mulitplayer--PSP all the way. Wanna play with your friends in quick games or play globally--wanna play some new funny or wacky games or try your hand at rather painless programming--get a DS.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 9, 2008)

I have both.  Original DS system since Christmas 05 I want to say, bought myself a PSP last January.  Obviously played the most out of the DS due to its age, but the PSP has been played quite a bit and stuffing it with emulators has greatly expanded its playtime.  That and I have a Slot-2 flashcart which is somewhat limited in use (I guess) so I generally keep my DS for just DS games, and the PSP does PSP, PSX, Genesis, Gameboy, Game Gear, and NES games (no SNES for now).  I seriously am looking at getting a second PSP memory stick so I can put old PS1 games on there and keep my current stick for new games.  

gizmo_gal:  Actually, the PSP only really requires two things:  A memory stick with the CFW on it, and then a battery to put the PSP into service mode to get the CFW on there in the first place.  No need to really open the system apart from opening the battery cover and having that second battery.  Before the slot-1 devices came into the forefront, people hacking their DSes had to use a PassKey or FlashMe on their system, the latter requiring you to open the battery cover and then to short out a circuit so the flashing software does its work.  DS Lites made this complicated by adding a little metal tab that powers off the system if metal touches it--basically, the risk of bricking your system goes way up with a Lite if you're not careful.  PSP has both local and worldwide wireless play, blah blah blah.

Again, I have both, so I happen to like both.  ;P


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 9, 2008)

You can compromise with the GP2x's emulation abilities if you want then, gizmo_gal. I'll be waiting playing PSX games full speed on my PSP.

The DS Lite is a huge improvement over the DS Phat vs the PSP Slim is barely an improvement argument makes no sense. It only got smaller because it's ancient technology! (it's a portable 1996 console minus the ability to make textures look tolerable) And the DSL didn't get twice the RAM of the DS Phat did it? How is the multiplayer painless? Either deal with playing random assholes while they cheat and disconnect, or get a long random string of numbers to play with a friend? Sounds like fun.

It is very easy to mod a PSP, buy a $10 special battery, run a program, press X. Bam. Done.

PSP also has (in most infrastructure games) a much more robust online system. Screw friend codes. It also has a lot of single UMD and multi-UMD multiplayer games. PSP has simple programming too--if it didn't why would there be so many crappy Lua games made for it.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 9, 2008)

I think I've read this thread before.


----------



## kevenka (Jun 10, 2008)

Final question is...Why get 2 handheld console rather than get 1 handheld and one home? or do you guys already have the 1 home console and can afford 2 handhelds?


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 10, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal:  Actually, the PSP only really requires two things:  A memory stick with the CFW on it, and then a battery to put the PSP into service mode to get the CFW on there in the first place.  No need to really open the system apart from opening the battery cover and having that second battery.  Before the slot-1 devices came into the forefront, people hacking their DSes had to use a PassKey or FlashMe on their system, the latter requiring you to open the battery cover and then to short out a circuit so the flashing software does its work.  DS Lites made this complicated by adding a little metal tab that powers off the system if metal touches it--basically, the risk of bricking your system goes way up with a Lite if you're not careful.  PSP has both local and worldwide wireless play, blah blah blah.
> 
> Again, I have both, so I happen to like both.  ;P



Wow, you made that really very simple, thanks for that, Doomsday Forte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As for DS, I knew that, but I doubt that people are still looking for those devices and using those methods. 

Anyway, I wasn't trying to step on anyones toes. I dont have anything against or for the PSP, I'm just a moderate gamer and I support my favorites but I dont really bas. If I could afford one, who knows I might pick one up, as I've never played PS1, but either way, for me, as a person, the DS works better than I THINK that a PSP would. I know that DS would work best for my brothers and plus they want DS's not PSP's and I explained to them the differences and showed them several games and they voted for DS's.

Plus, I dont really like Sony as a company, but thats neither here nor there.


----------



## ajbrinham (Jun 11, 2008)

I've owned both systems and theres no doubt PSP prevails. In the end it plays movies witha decent size screen as well as playing games on a bigger screen.

Can't be beaten.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)

OMG another topic liek this.  It's all your opinion, if you like PSP, get it and vice versa.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jun 12, 2008)

I own both. Buzz off.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 12, 2008)

lul at the mainly one sided poll
but what did anyone suspect when you make it on an almost all Nintendo fourm?

any way I has both as sig says... >_>


----------



## JPH (Jun 12, 2008)

Both have their features; their ups and downs.

There's a ton of these topics...but oh well - 

DS I like because of itss gaming library and the easiness of playing backups.
PSP I like because of its media-ness and the emulators it has.

They're both good, and can't really be compared.

Don't let this topic spiral into a flame war folks...I'll be watching.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)

Uh, it's kinda obvious it's gonna get flamey.  Close it now and save people from getting warnings.  It's just like PS3 vs 360.


----------



## kevenka (Jun 13, 2008)

I doubt it should flame b/c people are just explaining why they chose one over the other, and as to why I made this topic was to see if it was a good idea to get a PSP even though I have a DS. So far, I am glad I haven't bought the PSP b/c many people are apparently happy with just a DS handheld console.(plus, I searched before posting this and none seemed to exist)

Keywords on search: PSP DS


----------



## Evilkoko (Jun 13, 2008)

I love both DS and PSP. PSP has some great multiplayer games and a cannon MGS of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Great emulators too! DS I love for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mei-o (Jun 24, 2008)

DS FTW, I already have a PS2, a much more portable music/movie player for around 1/10 of the price of the PSP and my PC for emulation, plus, only a handful of games on the PSP are actually worth playing, even MGS on the PSP is baaaad.


----------



## 23qwerty (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes this poll isn't biased at all


----------



## kevenka (Jun 25, 2008)

^^ you never know


----------



## layzieyez (Jun 25, 2008)

I just recently bought a psp slim and I actually carry both with me to work in my backpack (and I ride a bike to work).  I wouldn't have bought the psp if it didn't get so easy to mod.  Actually, I found out about flashcarts for the DS because I was looking to get a PSP to mod (circa early 2007 so no Pandora).

Anyway, I like them both for different things.  Two games that really drew me to the PSP was Metal Slug Anthology and Ridge Racer.  They're pretty much all I've been playing in the week I've had my PSP even though I have about 50 different games downloaded.  I still haven't started with putting emulators on it, but I'm in no big rush.  The library of games is much smaller with the PSP, but the select games that I plan on playing are the ones that fill the void that my DS couldn't fill.  I like having both with me because if the battery dies with one, I can just play the other one.  If you're wondering how expensive this hobby is getting for me, keep in mind I'm not using/buying Memory Stick Pro Duo.  I bought the adapters from Dealextreme so I'm using 4GB Transcend MicroSDHC in an adapter to play on the PSP so it's pretty cost effective.  To hell with proprietary memory card formats.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 26, 2008)

DS pwns the PSP IMHO.
The games of the DS are way better, as are the battery times, loading times.
Only reason you would want to buy a PSP is the homebrew.


----------



## kevenka (Jun 26, 2008)

Battery time is what is stopping me from getting a psp. The PSP is like a computer to me...yet if it only lasts 2 hours...it's not worth it in my opinion anymore...


----------



## engruzii (Jun 26, 2008)

DS ftw  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i feel sorry for PSP since it mainly used for PS1 games & homebrew, & i don't care about it cause i have my old systems & they work fine & i can play them on a big TV & no need to charge the battery after 2 hours


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, PSP have 5%  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tell what we in Poland(at least 97% of people) thinks:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> LULZ DS? WHAT'S THTA?



end of quote

Well I like the  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 isn't bad. I just like innovatie things, if I want to play graphics games, I'll play GameCube, it's even better that PSP...what don't makes PSP bad, I voted for both, because there you have blocky but fun Mario Kart and there you have films and music.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 13, 2008)

DSlite wins, there is homebrew and other stuff that is just not of the same quality on the PSP


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 17, 2008)

DS Lite.


----------



## Law (Aug 17, 2008)

I have both of them, but not really because I could afford it.

Or rather, I couldn't afford both at the same time. I got my PSP about a year after I got my DS. Both of them are pretty great, although I've mainly been using the PSP for games, movies and emulators, whilst I only use the DS for games. Sure the PSP doesn't have a great number of awesome games, but then again there is still enough to keep a person occupied. I'm never going to be on a bus for more than 6 hours a day, so the games that are good usually last me a while and the battery life doesn't mean much to me since I can just charge it when I get home.

Also, I really enjoy some peoples uneducated comments in this thread.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The PSP is like a computer to me...yet if it only lasts 2 hours...it's not worth it in my opinion anymore...



Change 2 to about 6. Still a good battery life.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 17, 2008)

I have both systems and both are great.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 18, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It depends. A slim on low volume and sound with a phat battery while running games off the memory stick can have a really long battery life.
IMHO the PSP beats the DS only because its so great at emulation. When you buy a PSP you have access to 100% perfectly emulation PS1 and all the other older systems work better than on the DS.

The DS has better games though and most of them are really addicting and fun. They also provide a really nice experience which you can't get anywhere else.(EBA)

If I had to pick I'd choose the PSP, only because the PS1 is my favorite console.
I have a DS lite atm and about to get a PSP.


----------



## Xeijin (Aug 18, 2008)

Overall, the PSP. Videos on this thing are amazing. Playing my old PSX Games is a dream come true. Full speed GBA Emulation which is stretched to the screen. In-Game Guide in ANYTHING, Game homebrew whatever.

*Posts merged*



			
				Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## alex (Aug 18, 2008)

The DS because I like to touch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Actually I picked both since I have both, I use my PSP more for stuff like emulation, and homebrew(some)
My DS is for other homebrew, and some games. I want to get my SCDS1 already soI can play games. xD


----------



## Slippy (Aug 18, 2008)

Games on the PSP look better, but games on the DS are actually fun.

I recently purchased a fat psp to mod and play around with.  I've had a DS since the original was released in 2004.  Despite having not played a single PSP game until now (i.e. there should be lots of psp games to check out and play) I still end up playing my DS more.


----------



## Try2bcool (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't like having to poke my portable system with a stick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Seriously, though, what's wrong with PS2 ports?  They look pretty damn sweet on the PSP, and BTW, a lot of the games are made for the PSP and then ported to the PS2 (GTA:LCC and GTA:VCC to name a couple).  
Do the Wii ports even remotely resemble their DS counterparts?  No way.
3D is awful-looking on the DS, and awesome on the PSP.  
Wiping the dust off my old PS1 library has been a suprisingly great experience.
The PSP's much larger screen is easier on my old eyes.
Modding a new PSP slim literaly took 5 mins.
I'm sick to death of Mario, Zelda, Donkey Kong and Co.

The only problem I have with the PSP is the size of the games, 71 games use 58GB of HDD space, in contrast, all DS releases 0001-2568 only take up 63GB.

I know I sound like a fanboy, but I just got the thing, and I'm giving it a lot of love right now...maybe once the newness wears off I might change my mind.


----------



## Shebang (Aug 18, 2008)

I like the PSP's screen much better but I don't have the time to fiddle with that thing. NDS is way faster and more professional.

-shebang


----------



## Scorpin200 (Aug 18, 2008)

Why are their still topics like this around? It should be obvious which system is better by now, and the fat that no games are being made for the psp makes it basically dead.


p.s and no monster hunter doesn't count as a game especially since nobody care about it over here.


[/quote]3D is awful-looking on the DS, and awesome on the PSP

I don't know which psp u mean but ps1 visuals are no where near awesome, and that's like saying the wii's graphics are awesome.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Aug 18, 2008)

hmm


----------



## myuusmeow (Aug 18, 2008)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> Why are their still topics like this around? It should be obvious which system is better by now, and the fat that no games are being made for the psp makes it basically dead.
> 
> 
> p.s and no monster hunter doesn't count as a game especially since nobody care about it over here.
> ...


There are still games being made for the PSP, just not a lot (I must admit). 
Just because some people don't like a game doesn't mean it isn't a game, that's just stupid.
Did you read his post? He was comparing the PSP's graphics to the DS's, not the PS1 to DS.


----------



## qhalidx (Aug 19, 2008)

hey..what can i say..
both have advantages
psp more toward hardcore gamer with heavy on the graphic side of the game
while ds is more toward the casual and relax side of game plus a loot of game library

in the end,i own both so i wont put any console either ds or psp


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Aug 19, 2008)

Bo'ffum

I play the hell out of bo'ffum.

If you made me choose one, then I would have to cut you.


----------



## alex (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd say in Japan the PSP is more popular because they like Monster Hunter, and Phantasy Star, with all the DLC. And now the DS going down the drain, because of all this Petz or Imagine crap. It's a secret plan by Nintendo, to make the Wii at the top sales! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Seriously, Japan is kicking everyone else's ass in the gaming industry. They get good games like Jump Ultimate Stars, because of no copyright over there, or what?

Touching is good. XD Remember Nintendo's old DS slogan? xD


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 20, 2008)

Might not be the best place to ask seeing as how this site is mainly about GBA/DS/Wii/Nintendo, but I try to stay as neutral as a can. I have to admit that the PSP graphics blows my mind for a handheld, but sadly, there are only several good games out for the PSP while the DS library of exceptional games are varied and expansive. In my opinion, PSP is mainly about the looks, while the DS actually cares about unique and immersive gameplay.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 20, 2008)

I have both, so I don't really care.


----------



## Searinox (Aug 24, 2008)

I've always been a Nintendo fanboy. I would get both if I had the money, but if I had neither I would ALWAYS choose the NDSL over PSP or PSP slim. Its PDA capabilities are unmatched and with two screens and so much memory in just a single microSD I don't want the PSP's superior graphics.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 27, 2008)

I may get a PSP just for DJ max portable......


----------



## strata8 (Aug 27, 2008)

It really bugs me how they cut down some PSP games just to get the best graphics. I was playing NFS Carbon on my friend's PSP, and I was really disappointed, because there was hardly any traffic at all.


----------



## War (Aug 27, 2008)

In the games department, DS>>>>>>>PSP.

In the "everything else" department, PSP>>>>>>>>>DS.


----------



## javad (Aug 29, 2008)

The ds is good and fun and is my fav but the psp is quite good


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 29, 2008)

I bought my DS for one count em one only game. If I had never succeeded in getting another game other than Panzer Tactics, it wouldn't have bother me either.
Privilege of being an adult gamer. If I want a game, and it defacto costs 200 bucks when you factor in the DSlite cost, so be it.

My Advanced Squad Leader board game collection is worth easily over 5000 bucks, and it's just a board game.

I would have bought the PSP if it was the one that had the game I suppose.

When saying "what is important to a hand held design" though, I think it's about what the thing can do.

How powerful is the thing. The PSP is undeniably more powerful.

How long does the battery charge last. The DS will still be running when the PSP is out of charge.

What non game functions can the unit perform. There is no advantage here as both can do a long list of interesting non game functions.

Price tag, the DS is far ahead cheaper. Storage for a DS costs peanuts in comparison too.
Additionally, the storage for a PSP is uniquely Sony storage ie only good in Sony products. You can use the micro sd cards in damn near anything and for damn near anything.

Game library. Well lets remember how the DS managed to get over 2000 titles eh. 1900 of them are likely craptastic horrors you couldn't be paid to play. It's easy to have a lot of games, if the only point in making them, is to sell them to suckers.
Yeah, even if you restrict yourself to the best 10% as judged by the entire DS demographic (that means me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), it's likely got more games than the PSP.
But my friend actually plays Nintendo games on his PSP in some cases. I find that uniquely funny actually.

Game library is not really as vital to me, as it is almost certain a gamer simply won't like more than 10% of the assumed top 10% of the games in the library.

It's all about, was the unit able to play the games well.
Was there any real convenience in the hand held being a hand held.
Because if I am able to play either a PC or a primary console game, chances are I will be playing that instead of the hand held.

Hand helds are only useful away from the house.
And that means battery life. I was sold on 8 hours of effective charge.
I don't generally experience blocks of time longer than 8 hours away from an effective power source.


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 30, 2008)

Id say ds, more variety of games to choose from.. Never had a psp..


----------

